# warning sign



## FarmerRuss (Jun 19, 2013)

So the wife got our Great Pyrenees a sign for the gate.
But Montana wanted her own unique sign.
So I made her one for end of the drive.


----------



## Kits&Kids (Feb 10, 2012)

Awsome. fair warning


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

Great signs! And if someone chooses to disregard the signs...enter at your own peril!


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Love those signs!


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

She&#8217;s doing a great job of guarding that sign. I&#8217;d hate to be hit by that wagging tail.


----------



## Jlynnp (Sep 9, 2014)

I love the signs! One thing to remember is to never post "Beware of Dog" signs. Instead post signs that read "Dog on Premise" When I raised and trained German Shep and Belgian Malinois We had them posted every 10 feet around the fence which was 6 ft industrial strength chin link. We also poured a 2 ft wide strip of concrete in front of the fence to keep them from wearing a rut in the fence while patrolling it.

I did have one 45 pound Malinois female trained to scale a 10 ft fence and she had to stay in a covered run. She was a riot to work with as she would run up my back, sit on my shoulders and jump.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Jlynnp said:


> I love the signs! One thing to remember is to never post "Beware of Dog" signs. Instead post signs that read "Dog on Premise"



We always just cut the "The Dog" part off and hang the "BEWARE" part.


----------



## MOgal (Jul 27, 2002)

An insurance agent several years ago told us NOT to post beware of dog signs as it intimated that we knew the dog was dangerous in case someone was bitten. We never had dogs anybody needed to beware of. However, these same dogs could encourage you to hurt yourself as you tried to beat them to the fence in less than 2.8 seconds.

For a number of years, we had neighbors who were constantly being arrested for burglary and robbery. They attached themselves to an elderly female neighbor (scared me to death for her safety but it was her choice to allow them on her place) and one day they started asking about this or that neighbor, including us. She warned them not to come to our house because our "big white dogs" were dangerous. After they left, she called to tell us about the conversation and to ask if she could bring her then 6 y/o grandson to see those same dogs and the baby goats. We were all laughing about her conversation with those people because the dogs loved company, especially children.

I guess we've been lucky because our dogs, Pyrs, GSDs, a pitbull, a Weimaraner and mixes, seem to "read" our reaction to visitors and people working outside our fence line. If the humans don't react negatively, they don't either.


----------



## Pepsiboy (Dec 2, 2014)

FarmerRuss said:


> So the wife got our Great Pyrenees a sign for the gate.
> But Montana wanted her own unique sign.
> So I made her one for end of the drive.


 I don't have a picture of it YET, but I like our sign.

"NOTICE - Never mind the dog, BEWARE of the OWNER ! !"

Dave


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

"WARNING:Resident Grizzly Bears have PMS This Week"


----------



## Agriculture (Jun 8, 2015)

MOgal said:


> An insurance agent several years ago told us NOT to post beware of dog signs as it intimated that we knew the dog was dangerous in case someone was bitten. We never had dogs anybody needed to beware of. However, these same dogs could encourage you to hurt yourself as you tried to beat them to the fence in less than 2.8 seconds.
> .


For every insurance agent who tells you that you may find one who says the opposite, since failure to post might increase your liability because you did not warn someone, say someone who had a right to be there or had no ill intentions such as a mailman. I would check with a lawyer, who has more liability behind his advice than just the "Oops, I was wrong" that you would get from the insurance guy. Remember too that they are two different things. The insurance company will pay or not, increase your premiums or cancel you outright based only on their criteria. Legal issues may be completely different from insurance recommendations, and they may even be contradictory. Get it in writing, especially from the insurance company. Those scum bags will do whatever they can to get out of paying. "Oh, you posted beware of dog? That means you knew he was dangerous. We won't pay. Oh, you didn't post beware of dog? You should have warned the poor mailman. Your fault, we won't pay."


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

I know here in Ontario posting a Beware of Dog sign is proof of knowingly having a hazard on your property in civil court. There are exceptions where the particular animal is proven to be safe through witness testimony to the dogs behavior backed by a vet certificate of health. Lot of fuss for a sign that can be worded better, as suggested. "No trespassing" puts the onus mostly on the trespasser if they get hurt for most reasons. Do talk to your insurance provider, don't leave out info or your policy might not cover your butt!! I'm not a lawyer, but we've discussed the topic in detail with one in the past. Current info for your area is a trip to the lawyer's office.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

I like to get those "Beware of the Dog" signs and cut out "the Dog". My signs look like this, "BEWARE".


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

This is my dog, Sammie. She is part Boxer, Sharpei, and Amstaff Terrier. We have had her for 3 yrs. She will be 4 in October. I really don't know if she would bite. She has never done it. She will snap if someone that she does not know comes toward her and into her face. She is the most loving dog though to family and extended family. If you meet her one time with anyone from the family, she is your friend from now on. She loves children and the childen in the play school park behind our house she never even barks at them. I never let her out loose. However, a lady in the neighborhood reported her as a pit bull that had attacked a Mastiff while his owner was running with him. The cop could see she is not a pit bull and went on his way. I don't put up a sign as she barks at anyone who comes to the door or into the yard. I am thankful to have her because somebody would have to shoot her to get into the house.


----------

